# Pot/Dish Safe for Smoker or Grill



## jlafrenz (Dec 27, 2012)

What is the best kind of pot or dish to use on the smoker/grill for things like beans or mac and cheese?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 27, 2012)

I like using disposable foil pans so I don't have to clean them.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 27, 2012)

Disposable or some oven safe metal pans...... I am the only one who cooks at the house, so if I screw something up I can yell at myself.....


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 27, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I like using disposable foil pans so I don't have to clean them.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 28, 2012)

Do not use your wife's good bake ware....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....  Just a suggestion....   Dave


----------

